# Schnalle an Rucksack gebrochen. "Reperatur" ohne Nähen möglich?



## moe92 (12. Januar 2013)

Mir ist letztens der 3-fach Steg, der den Schultergurt meines Dakine Nomads zusammengehalten hat, gebrochen. Was ist die einfachste Möglichkeit, das zu reparieren?

Hier 2 Bilder zur Verdeutlichung:











Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Januar 2013)

Einen in der größe passenden Schlüsselring.
Oder wenn es dich nicht stört nimmst du den Draht von einer rostfreien Büroklammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2013)

oder doch auftrennen - neue schnalle rein - zunähen


----------



## Budderbrezn (12. Januar 2013)

Wann haste den denn gekauft? Mir ist mal an einem Eastpak so ne Schnalle gebrochen. Ich hatte dann eine Mail dahin geschickt. Durfte den Rucksack dann kostenfrei einschicken und er wurde kostenlos repariert. Schreib die doch einfach mal an.


----------



## MisterCool (12. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube ich wäre mit dem Zunähen schneller fertig, als mit dem Mail Schreiben und Lesen ;-)
Dafür braucht man nicht mal "zwei linke Hände"

Unglaublich, was zu einem Problem heranwachsen kann...


----------



## moe92 (12. Januar 2013)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Einen in der größe passenden Schlüsselring.



So hab ichs jetzt ertst mal gemacht, mal schauen obs auf Dauer hält. Wenn nicht führt wohl kein weg am Nähen vorbei.

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Budderbrezn (12. Januar 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich wäre mit dem Zunähen schneller fertig, als mit dem Mail Schreiben und Lesen ;-)
> Dafür braucht man nicht mal "zwei linke Hände"
> 
> Unglaublich, was zu einem Problem heranwachsen kann...




Naja ein unglaubliches Problem sehe ich da nicht drin.


----------

